# Battleforge Vollversion



## Eisscratch (28. Mai 2010)

sers,
ich wollte mal die community fragen, ob einer von euch weiss, wie ich an die vollversion von Battleforge komme? ICh hab das spiel zwar schon, aber nicht gekauft, sondern aus dem internet heruntergeladen (vom EA-Store, also ganz legal  ), aber im spiel steht, wenn ich tauschen oder karten verkaufen möchte immer, dass ich die vollversion brauche. Das nervt mich jetzt, da ich die vollversion immer nur zum download finde, aber nie "normal".
Also, hat einer ne Idee wie ich an eine rankomme?

Danke schonaml,
eisscratch


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Mai 2010)

du musst im PvE Level4 erreichen dann bekommst du die Vollversion, allerdings ohne Geld zu inverstieren wird es etwas öde, da man nur die Standart Karten hat...


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2010)

Ne echte Vollversion gibt es nicht mehr, das Spiel ist ja seit kurz nach Release schon kostenlos - man zahlt halt, wenn man wirklich mal mehr Punkte und neue Karten haben will. Wer damals ne Vllversion gekauft hat, bekam für seinen serial-Code halt Punkte zum Einkauf von Karten.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (31. Mai 2010)

jo, das spiel finanziert sich über die punkte die man für echtes geld kaufen kann.

für die punkte kannste die karten im booster oder im markt dann kaufen


----------



## Rammstein (2. Juni 2010)

Es gibt schon eine vollversion... Man bekommt soweit ich das noch weiß glaub 3000 BFP und 32 oder 52 normale karten damit, weswegen auch kaum einer die booster kauft für 20€ sonder gleich die vollversion für 20€... Weil mit dem booster gibts nur 2500 BFP und sonst nichts zum selben preis.


----------



## slayerdaniel (2. Juni 2010)

korrekt, kurz bei Amazon geschaut und man wär schlauer gewesen 

BattleForge: Amazon.de: Games


----------

